# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Getting New Tank for ACF

## Icystorm

I am getting a new tank for my African Clawed Frog. Right now he is in a 10 gallon tank and I ordered a 28 gallon one about a week ago (does not look like it has been shipped yet though). Since he is getting a new tank I have decided to just start spoiling him I am getting him a friend and getting better plants as long as I can find them. What kind of plants would you suggest? And is there anything else I can put in the tank to make it suit him better? Also is there any other fish/etc I could put in the tank to keep it cleaner? I thought I read that someone mentioned ghost shrimp but I am not sure.

----------


## Michael

I would get floating plants that grow fast so they out compete algae. I am fond of water sprite personally. The frogs really like to rest and hide in it. There are other plants that work well too. I keep water sprite, wisteria, bacopa, amazon frog bit, duckweed, and xmas moss in my frog tank.

I keep ghost shrimp in my tank with a lot of plants the frogs tend to ignore them for the most part but do expect your stock to dwindle over time but they are cheap to replace.

----------


## Icystorm

I really like the bacopa and xmas moss. The water sprite is really nice also and I am sure Webclaw (my frog) would love it. Is there any thing I can put in the tank to add a splash of color and that is safe for the frog?

Ghost shrimp sound good then. Since they are cheap I have not problem having to stock up once in awhile.

----------


## Michael

> I really like the bacopa and xmas moss. The water sprite is really nice also and I am sure Webclaw (my frog) would love it. Is there any thing I can put in the tank to add a splash of color and that is safe for the frog?
> 
> Ghost shrimp sound good then. Since they are cheap I have not problem having to stock up once in awhile.


I once had a tiger lotus in my tank I bought in a container of aquarium root bulbs it was red and grew fast!

----------

